# Building a 3D Printer



## JakesSA (20/9/15)

Anyone here built one of the RepRap 3D printers ? I am itching to build one of the Delta designs such as the one found here although the Prusa units seem to be a more likely starting point 

I have a lot of the needed components already and access to some precision metal machining equipment and do have quite a bit of experience with micro controllers.

Any suggestions, hints and tips would be be very much appreciated?


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

Yar i have you can shoot me questions i actually built a few in the last few months


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

Dont build a delta as your first rodeo. This is the easiest to put together and prints well once its dialled in . http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:651117 there is also an aluminium version of the same design. I would suggest you check out the upgraded z axis design for it. The one that uses a threaded rod. I am putting together one of those now and will be doing a dual z axis on mine.


----------



## JakesSA (20/9/15)

Thanks @eviltoy that does look rather a better option.

What is your opinion on this one, same concept, also coreXY for the print head with vertically moving bed and already has two threaded rods on the print bed as well.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Vulcanus-V1-3D-Printer/


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

Looks good. Corexy machines dont differ much. And you can print a bit faster with them


----------



## JakesSA (20/9/15)

Thanks a stack, any pitfalls to look out for, recommendations for local suppliers perhaps? Ramps 1.4 the way to go?

Sorry I have so many questions, getting really excited now.


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

I buy most of my stuff from netram to be honest as they are close by. Ramps should be fine and is the most used board so its well documented should you run into issues


----------



## johan (20/9/15)

@JakesSA if you going to use Arduino (as I know you will most probably ) quite a few source codes etc on: https://github.com. One/2 that looks very popular is: https://github.com/repetier/Repetier-Firmware
https://github.com/arduinoverkstad/Steelwonder


----------



## JakesSA (20/9/15)

Thanks guys, I've compiled the BOM, will have to shop around a bit for pricing on the linear rod...


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

Netram has it.


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

Just one thing the design of that corexy doesnt include auto bed leveling so take that into consideration. The biggest gripe i had with my prusa i3 was the z axis and the bloody bed levelling. I am going to be uograding that printer to have that feature. Also spend money on your hotend get an e3d v6


----------



## JakesSA (20/9/15)

johan said:


> @JakesSA if you going to use Arduino (as I know you will most probably ) quite a few source codes etc on: https://github.com. One/2 that looks very popular is: https://github.com/repetier/Repetier-Firmware
> https://github.com/arduinoverkstad/Steelwonder



Heh, you probably right, old habits die hard. Been studying the raspberries but they seem too much like a pc for my liking.

@eviltoy, looks like the auto bed levelling requires a proximity sensor of sorts? Will look to add that to the BOM. Those e3dv6 hotends looks quite pricey, only one I could find in SA is upwards of R800. Looking at the plans published on E3Ds wiki I'm thinking I might machine it myself and just buy the nozzle.


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

The local ones are all clones rather import them. I have the v6 lite and 2 of the other v6 hotends one in direct feed the other on bowden


----------



## eviltoy (20/12/15)

So how is your printer coming along? I just done the upgrades with the proximity sensor etc. Still a bit of a shlep but still better than manually levelling


----------



## gertvanjoe (20/12/15)

Watching this thread with interest as I am gearing up to build a little CNC router

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

